# Speed Prop - 90TLR



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Got 2 props that might fit ur rig power tech Red 3r17pym90 and scd3r17ym90 both in great shape. Private message if interested. Currently ran both on yamaha f70la on 18x60 flat. Also have access to yamaha 19" n 20" pitch I ran on my 1987 yamaha 90 2 stroke.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

I purchased a black stainless Yamaha prop 13.75 x 17 and had it re done by a local prop shop into a 13.25 x 17. I get 5500 at 40 mph, WOT fully rigged, 30 gallons of gas and a buddy with my 90TLR. 

I want my motor to last a long time instead of 3 or 4 mph faster.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

tailchaser16 said:


> I purchased a black stainless Yamaha prop 13.75 x 17 and had it re done by a local prop shop into a 13.25 x 17. I get 5500 at 40 mph, WOT fully rigged, 30 gallons of gas and a buddy with my 90TLR.
> 
> I want my motor to last a long time instead of 3 or 4 mph faster.


Do we have the same boat? Mine has a 20 gallon tank...

I'm not talking about running outside of the max WOT RPM range or even running WOT all the time. Just looking for a performance prop to prioritize speed over holeshot or performance with heavy loads, etc.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

oh wait, just noticed you have the 151. I was talking about the 169.
Wow, 90 on a 151 must be a rocket ship. Those were only rated for 50s (I believe) back when BC was in business. Is it scary to run? Squat a lot? 
I always wanted to go bigger on mine..

"My question is, should I be looking at a different prop/style of prop/blade geometry to make her go fast?" 
Again changing a prop up or down in diameter or pitch, ported or not, double cupped, cleaver Michigan or PT etc etc will not get you a lot more speed. 3 to 4 mph maybe. But wait for the experts to tell you that since you are waiting on a reply.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

SWW 3 15 pitch. I had the same motor on a much heavier 14.5' Texas tunnel boat, and saw high 40's with 2 people and 18+ gallons of fuel, beer, ice, etc..


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

What size is ur boat? That is a 2 stroke 90?


----------

